# and 15 months later comes the kiss :)



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Well,

Don't know if you remember me  I divorced last August, separated since April 2010 and have gone through the WHOLE transition and changes in my life. Stopped working in December, went overseas for 5 weeks came back to the states and moved to a different state, WHICH IS AWESOME BTW. 

Throughout all this time I didn't date nor was interested in dating at all. The big "D" took a big toll on me, I went to hell and back, rollercoaster of emotions? check! ups downs rights lefts yeap! been there done that. Since I moved to this wonderful state things have gotten better and better, and finally it happened...

I asked a girl to go out, we really hit it off and here comes the kiss  seeing her again soon but things are good now, peace and finally the circle is closing :smthumbup:


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks!

Don't really want to think about anything, if it works out if it doesn't, PRESENT is what counts and what's real


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

So there's hope yet for me! Good story. Need more like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes being Present is a huge key to moving forward in life...live today!  I look forward to that day too!


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

I am so happy for you that you got the pitter patter back! I knew you would! Just enjoy the moment(s) - you've been through a lot and deserve someone who can make your heart smile again!! It gives hope that lonely days aren't forever...
Hooray Stbx!!


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for your responses 

I am happy, like I said who knows what will happen but at least I am already out of my shell


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Kudos for you. I so look forward to that happening one day.

Awesome. Enjoy!


----------

